# Another new 19 owner



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just curious what type and brand of ammo everybody uses?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I practice with whatever is cheap, except Tula. A guy I know caught a primer and some hot gasses in the face firing Tula. When the weapon is on my night stand (that would be every night), I have it full of Speer Gold Dots.


----------



## JackRossAmmo (Dec 2, 2011)

We manufacture out of Reno and usually have competitive prices due to the fact we are a fairly new company. Should check out our website @ Jack Ross Ammunition - Made in the USA - Wholesale, Large and Small Quantities


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> *I practice with whatever is cheap*, except Tula. A guy I know caught a primer and some hot gasses in the face firing Tula. When the weapon is on my night stand (that would be every night), *I have it full of Speer Gold Dots*.


Same here!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own and I use Speer Gold Dots 124gr hollow points for carry. I practice with flat nose Speer 124grs. I use mixed cases and the same powder charge for both.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Me and my brother shoot Glocks with Federal sometimes, mostly Winchester White Box 115 grain and some 145 grain hollowpoints from Winchester and Horandy


----------

